# Breitensuche



## Guest (20. Aug 2007)

Hallo! Meine Aufgabe ist es ein Straßennetz zu durchsuchen. nach dem Weg von a nach b.
optional kann ich aber den direkten weg vorher sperren! im grunde genommen such ich also den kürzesten weg.
und das mit breitensuche ...

nun hab ich aber das problem, dass ich überhaupt nicht weiß wie ich bfs "machen" soll in JAVA. (das prinzip an sich kann ich)

die kanten in meinem graph sind gerichtet aber nicht gewichtet ... 

gruß


----------



## SlaterB (20. Aug 2007)

mit Variablen und Schleifen,

also mal im Ernst: wenn du das Prinzip kennst, dann ist es doch in jeder Programmiersprache nur noch eine Syntaxfrage,
Listen oder Arrays sollte man natürlich kennen


----------



## Guest (20. Aug 2007)

wie gesagt: was java betrifft bin ich nicht gerade belesen ...


----------

